# anyoen have an above ground pool?



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

We are getting ready to open our above ground pool again for the summer, but lost the sheet that says which chemicals to put in. 

The pool itself holds 13,600 gallons of water, and since we have had it for 2 years now, there is already water sitting in it (although we will have to add some more since some got evaporated)

Anyways, didn't know if anyone knew what chemicals to add to open a pool, I assume one would be chlorine, but don't know how much to add. If anyone knows this it would save me a costly trip to the pool place


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need to test the ph balance first and shock treat it with clorine before you use it
the ph reading will tell you if you need to add acid or soda to get it to the right ph level
ph at the right level allows the clorine to do it's job efficiently and keeps down the running costs


----------



## mommabear (Apr 5, 2008)

I think an above ground we had several years ago was probably about half the water capacity of yours. It was a 15ft round, 4 1/2 feet high. The first year we had it, we spent tons of money on all the fancy chlorine, the "shock" treatment, and some other stuff I can't remember now. Spent most of the summer trying to keep the water clear, algae-free, etc. 

The next year when we opened it, I plopped in about 6 gallons of normal household bleach. A day or so later, the water was clear and I vacuumed the bejeebers out of it after scooping the leaves and debris that accumulated over the winter. 

For the rest of the summer, I just used that same bleach (I think it was around a cup full) every few days and vacuumed once a week. I increased the chlorine a few times during some really, really hot spells because it dissipates quicker then. Never had a problem with it. The key is scooping the leaves out and vacuuming religiously. It really is.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Most pool stores will test your water and recommend chemicals. If you clain $$$ difficulties they'll often even give you a list of priorities.


----------



## ladybuggte (Jun 14, 2008)

hey my ex husband used to have a swimming pool store and still does alot of pool openings, you can go t kmart or walmart and buy stuff that is called super shock, it is granulated clorine and you can read the back of the package to see how much you need, 

i would suggest mixing it with water instead of throwing the granuales into the pool though because it may result in lillte white bleach spots on your liner floor.

hope this helped

erin


----------



## tnreefguy (Jan 4, 2008)

This is the easiest way to do it. Fill your pool up and if its green add two bags of cheap shock from your local walmart. If it still is not clear add one more. Once the algae is killed clean the pool. Next get you a flowtron (check online or at any poolstore) and install it. Mine has worked flawlessly now for two years. The only thing I add now is one clorine tablet a month in the floating dispenser to help with sudden downpours or cloudy days here in Tennessee.


----------

